# new NVIDIA driver (6629)

## r3pek

here are the ebuilds to the new drivers....

http://r3pek.homelinux.org/nvidia-6629.tar.bz2

if you are using composite, you have to add this to xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

>         Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "boolean"
> 
>                 Enables GLX even when the Composite X extension is loaded.
> 
>                 ENABLE AT YOUR OWN RISK.  OpenGL applications will not
> ...

 

ATENTION

This file is no more in my server. Please use the portage version.Last edited by r3pek on Wed Mar 30, 2005 8:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rainmaker

nice, hope they'll be even better then 6111 is now.

Thanks for the ebuilds.

----------

## cyfred

Unfortunately these ebuilds still use kmod, which is being removed.

Im (today) going to move 6111 into stable, and remove the kmod usage, this will also prompt the removal of many older versions from the tree.  This new version will become the testing version of the nvidia packages.

Please be patient, it might take 24hrs to get it into the tree, but it will be there ASAP.

----------

## Rainmaker

first results:

200 fps more in glxgears.

Compiles fine... I'll test it with ut2004 now.

*edit: what a pity. No real noticible difference in ut2004.

Might differ from game to game though. I'll try some others tommorrow.

----------

## firephoto

Some info about the changes.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-6629.html

It says better support for 2.6 kernels, does this mean they've changed the driver to work with the recent changes to the kernel that made it not work?

----------

## cyfred

Im quite impressed with what ive seen so far, except for one thing...

It appears to not build correctly if you are NOT using KBUILD to send the kernel modules to a different location. For those of you that have it working, did you compile your kernel objects to somewhere other than /usr/src/linux (if you dont have a clue what im asking you didnt)? 

If you didnt does the module work for you?

EDIT : Forget that seems there is a problem with the 2.6.10 release candidatedLast edited by cyfred on Sat Nov 06, 2004 8:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## paulisdead

Doom3 seems to have a nice speed boost to it for me.  Went from about 30FPS on the timedemo 1600x1200 high quality, to 49.9FPS with these new drivers.  Thanks for the early ebuild.

----------

## TheGreatPhilHansen

Wow, 

On my system, Doom3 went from roughly 23 fps average on a timedemo in 1024x768 and high to 36 fps. I'm positive that is a bit faster than I was getting in Windows. These drivers are very sweet. I can now play Doom3 with confidence.

----------

## cyfred

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=39882

anyone interested in seeing this version in the tree soon read this and post ideas.. or solutions. (dup'd to bug report https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70207)

----------

## Apexman

 *cyfred wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im (today) going to move 6111 into stable

 

Sorry for offtopic, but this patch works better with swsusp2, than that one in portage-tree (power-suspend-2.6.9-changes.patch). Maybe you will do something with this  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

 *cyfred wrote:*   

> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=39882

 

Nice to see the Linux devs are pursuing their Holy Crusade to screw up all of us nVidia users. It's only a matter of time before nVidia decides Linux is too much of a bother to support thanks to its ever-changing module structure and the devs' hateful attitude towards everything non GPL (this isn't just closed-source, other licenses are being locked out too, like VMWare's network modules).

(cropped up the rest of my rant, it was unfitting for this topic)Last edited by IntergalacticWalrus on Sun Nov 07, 2004 3:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cyfred

OK in revision to what I said above... After doing some digging, the patch is intended to be reversed (or at least thats the whats been said), and at the moment only 2.6.10_rc1-mm* is affected.

If you're using one of those kernels any udev binary kernel stuff will be broken unless you hack up linux/drivers/base/class_simple.c and remove the _GPL export -- Im not advising you do this, In fact I would STRONGLY recommend use of development-sources until such time that the patch is removed from mm-sources.

Changes will be in the tree shortly.

Apexman : Ill look into the patch, but for the time being whats there with some slight revisions to actually wake up properly will be used. If I understand nvidia swsusp suport is more an AGP driver issue.

----------

## devsk

 *Apexman wrote:*   

>  *cyfred wrote:*   
> 
> Im (today) going to move 6111 into stable 
> 
> Sorry for offtopic, but this patch works better with swsusp2, than that one in portage-tree (power-suspend-2.6.9-changes.patch). Maybe you will do something with this 

 

does this patch make suspend 2 work with 6629 drivers? software suspend 2 doesn't work with plain 6629 drivers. X just sits on CPU 100% doing gettimeofday.

----------

## cyfred

OK 

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629 (and glx) are now in cvs keywords as ~arch

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3 (and glx0 are now in cvs as STABLE.

Lets see where this goes.

Things of note (applies to both unless explicitly stated)

 - 6629 now uses its own gl.h / glext.h file (pending that it works for people)

 - mm-sources currently is not supported for 2.6.10-rc1 (pending reversal of above)

 - kmod.eclass is being deprecated, so has been removed, koutput is still supported

 - there is a marketedable speed improvedment from 6111 -> 6629 (and some improvement with 2.6.10-rc1 over 2.6.9)

Thats about all i can think of for now.

(devsk : If you read nvidia's notes (at least as I interpret them) swsusp isnt supported because of agp buginess, you can maybe get around it by using the NvAGP agp driver they supply, however there is no garuntees).

----------

## Legoguy

I should note that for some reason, for me, the latest masked opengl-update did not link libglx.so to /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/, it instead (tried) to link it to /usr/lib/modules/extensions/. So you're going to have to manually link that if you come across the same problem.

Also note that the new driver has a new option that by default disables glx if the composite extension is enabled. To enable GLX + Composite (at your own risk), add this to the device section of xorg.conf:

```
Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
```

----------

## Apexman

 *devsk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> does this patch make suspend 2 work with 6629 drivers? software suspend 2 doesn't work with plain 6629 drivers. X just sits on CPU 100% doing gettimeofday.

 

Not exactly this patch, but the same trick in nv.c

But with this drivers I had broken console after resume  :Sad: 

If you don't cry without console

```

--- NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1.orig/usr/src/nv/nv.c 2004-11-03 23:53:00.000000000 +0200

+++ NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c      2004-11-07 07:58:58.963915872 +0200

@@ -3348,8 +3348,9 @@

             break;

         default:

-            nv_printf(NV_DBG_WARNINGS, "NVRM: ACPI: unsupported event: %d\n", state);

-            return -1;

+            nv_printf(NV_DBG_INFO, "NVRM: ACPI: received resume event\n");

+            status = rm_power_management(nv, 0, NV_PM_ACPI_RESUME);

+            break;

     }

     if (status != RM_OK)

```

save it in nvidia-kernel/files/1.0.6629/power-suspend.patch

(playing in portdir_overlay is very good idea  :Wink:  )

and add

```

epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/power-suspend.patch

```

somewhere to src_unpack() in ebuild

in xorg.conf

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Video0"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAgp" "0"

#  other options if needed...

EndSection

```

in hibernate.conf

```

...

### xhacks

LeaveXBeforeSuspend yes

nVidiaHack no

```

Ta-da  :Smile: 

[edit]

Switching to vesafb-tng solved the problem with console...

Turning off fb support also should help, I think...

[/edit]Last edited by Apexman on Sun Nov 14, 2004 8:45 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## TecHunter

hi, I just emerged this version of nvidia-kernel. But when I startx, just got the black screen. And even after I switch to the lastest stable version, I still got the same black screen.

I'm using 2.6.9-nitro1 with 4k kernel stack

----------

## cyfred

Legoguy : I think that might be because you are not using xorg 6.8.0-r2 but can you confirm that please.

TechHunter : Can you provide any relevent information from your logs, (dmesg |tail, /var/log/kernel/current, Xorg.0.log, etc...) ; Also can you post your device section in your xorg.conf.

----------

## TecHunter

I just unset 4k kernel stack option, and recompile the kernel. Now the nvidia-kernel-6629 works fine. But the 2.6.9-nitro1's framebuffer support seems broken now  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## hardcore

Why am I not able to emerge nvidia-glx-6629 when I use xfree?  I know that it's depreciated, but I do not want to move to x.org yet.

----------

## cyfred

OK if you feel xfree should still be supported by nvidia-glx-1.0.6629 email me  "cyfred[at]gentoo.org"

with plausible reasons, my thinking (for general information) is that as 6629 is in the unstable keyword range it doesnt need to support xfree, which is deprecated (or will be soon), and is in the stable keyword range.

TechHunter: 4K stacks works fine for me in 2.6.9-mm1 and 2.6.10-rc1, what can you tell us from logs / settings?

----------

## Gavrila

Is it normal that If glxgears is on foreground then my fps rate is 3000.00 and if I put the window in background it is 11000.000(like 4 times more) ???

If not what could it be?

I'm on latest nitro, with nvidia GEFORCE 4 TI 4200

----------

## Lasker

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> here are the ebuilds to the new drivers....
> 
> http://r3pek.homelinux.org/nvidia-6629.tar.bz2
> 
> if you are using composite, you have to add this to xorg.conf:
> ...

 

I'm using the new drivers from the official tree, but the above option leads to an

"Extension "AllowGLXWithComposite" is unrecognized" in/var/log/Xorg.0.log

I've tried the line in- and outside of the composite extension block in xorg.conf with no difference.

X don't start in this case. Since I can't see any point in using the nvidia drivers without glx, I have to

disable the composite extension.

Btw, with a low level system like mine (1Ghz Athlon t-bird, GeForce2 GTS ) there is absolutely no

performance boost, neither in glxgears nor in Doom3 timedemo.

Thus for me, with the loss of composite, the new drivers are pretty pointless.

----------

## r3pek

AllowGLXWithComposite is not an extension!

you have to put the option in the Device section of the Nvidia Card.

----------

## Cintra

Wow!

Those gears are almost invisible...

p4pe root # glxgears

15138 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3027.600 FPS

16928 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3385.600 FPS

16914 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3382.800 FPS

16935 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3387.000 FPS

Good going Nvidia!

mvh

----------

## s4kk3

Those drivers not working for me   :Sad: 

It says GLX is missing from diplay. When I change back to 6111 it works.

----------

## Cintra

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> Those drivers not working for me  
> 
> It says GLX is missing from diplay. When I change back to 6111 it works.

 

Hei s4kk3

That's a great pity.. besides being faster, this is the sharpest screen I've seen on Linux so far!

Btw I'm using development-sources 2.6.10-rc1

mvh

----------

## Lasker

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> AllowGLXWithComposite is not an extension!
> 
> you have to put the option in the Device section of the Nvidia Card.

 

Oh yes, works now, thanks (did I have to know that?).  :Smile: 

But still, no performance boost here.

s4kk3: Did you read the whole thread thoroughly, particularely the first post?

Maybe your problem is already described here...

----------

## scoobydu

 *Legoguy wrote:*   

> I should note that for some reason, for me, the latest masked opengl-update did not link libglx.so to /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/, it instead (tried) to link it to /usr/lib/modules/extensions/. So you're going to have to manually link that if you come across the same problem.
> 
> Also note that the new driver has a new option that by default disables glx if the composite extension is enabled. To enable GLX + Composite (at your own risk), add this to the device section of xorg.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thx, that's why glxgears wasn't working  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

black screen here with 2610-rc1-bkX. nvidia-kernel 6629 from portage

greetings

----------

## Warp4

hi,

works great here with 2.6.10-rc1-bk16 and only one patch.

```

diff -ru linux-2.6.10-rc1-bk8/mm/mmap.c linux-2.6.10-rc1-bk8-2/mm/mmap.c

--- linux-2.6.10-rc1-bk8/mm/mmap.c   2004-11-06 15:04:28.000000000 +0100

+++ linux-2.6.10-rc1-bk8-2/mm/mmap.c   2004-11-06 15:39:47.000000000 +0100

@@ -1011,7 +1011,8 @@

    __vm_stat_account(mm, vm_flags, file, len >> PAGE_SHIFT);

    if (vm_flags & VM_LOCKED) {

       mm->locked_vm += len >> PAGE_SHIFT;

-      make_pages_present(addr, addr + len);

+      if (!(vm_flags & VM_IO))

+         make_pages_present(addr, addr + len);

    }

    if (flags & MAP_POPULATE) {

       up_write(&mm->mmap_sem);

```

warpy

----------

## golian

I have problem with new drivers. When I run game eg.:

./foobillard: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: _nv000790gl

or tuxracer:

./tuxracer: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: _nv000790gl

mplayer with USE flag "nvidia" same error   :Sad: 

Best regards

golian[/b][/u]

----------

## Warp4

hi,

 *golian wrote:*   

> I have problem with new drivers. When I run game eg.:
> 
> ./foobillard: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: _nv000790gl
> 
> Best regards
> ...

 

cd /usr/lib/opengl/

rm -r nvidia

emerge nvidia-glx

opengl-update nvidia

works for me.   :Cool: 

----------

## thubble

 *Warp4 wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> works great here with 2.6.10-rc1-bk16 and only one patch.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

To get it to work with 2.6.10-rc1-mm3, apply that patch as well as this one:

http://thanks.teambarry.org/kernel/broken-out/2.6.10-rc1-mm3-barry1/nvidia-gpl-symbols-to-regular-symbols.diff

Then apply the following to the Nvidia drivers (do "ebuild /path/to/nvidia-ebuild unpack", patch manually, then "ebuild /path/to/nvidia-ebuild compile install qmerge"):

http://thanks.teambarry.org/kernel/misc/nvidia/6629/NVIDIA-to-level-4.diff

----------

## Illissius

Works great for me with 2.6.9-nitro1. A more detailed changelog would be nice, though... (for example, what "improved support for RenderAccel" actually means).

----------

## devsk

 *Apexman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

suspend still doesn't work here. I tried various combinations:

with/without APM and ACPI.

I removed linux agpgart,drm from kernel. vesafb-tng is there. APIC also removed. 4k stack not there. pre-emptible kernel is there.

All lead to X running with 100% CPU. nitro2 with xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1.Last edited by devsk on Sun Nov 07, 2004 8:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s4kk3

 *Cintra wrote:*   

>  *s4kk3 wrote:*   Those drivers not working for me  
> 
> It says GLX is missing from diplay. When I change back to 6111 it works. 
> 
> Hei s4kk3
> ...

 

Yes I did. Had once before this problem, but 6111 fixed it. Maybe I should try the ones from nvidia site. Hope it will help. So annoying see people saying it's much faster than older drivers.

----------

## Warp4

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> Then apply the following to the Nvidia drivers (do "ebuild /path/to/nvidia-ebuild unpack", patch manually, then "ebuild /path/to/nvidia-ebuild compile install qmerge"):
> 
> http://thanks.teambarry.org/kernel/misc/nvidia/6629/NVIDIA-to-level-4.diff

 

edit my nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629.ebuild

<SNIP>

# Add patches below, with a breif description.

	cd ${S}

	# Fix the /usr/src/linux/include/asm not existing on koutput issue #58294

	epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/conftest_koutput_includes.patch

# NVIDIA-to-level-4

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/NVIDIA-to-level-4.diff

<SNIP>

cp NVIDIA-to-level-4.diff /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel/files/1.0.6629

emerge nvidia-kernel

2.6.10-rc1-mm3 #2 SMP Sun Nov 7 20:46:48 CET 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 :Razz: 

warpy

----------

## sl70

Woo. Upgrading to 6629 gave me an increase in glxgears of about 30% with the 2.6.9-nitro1 kernel!  However, when I try to run ut2004 I get this message:

```
Could not load OpenGL library

History: 

Exiting due to error

```

Anyone know what's going on? Would it help at all to re-emerge UT?

----------

## sl70

Well, to answer my own question, re-emerging didn't do anything. I didn't think it would, since UT is a binary package. Oh, well.

----------

## Legoguy

 *cyfred wrote:*   

> Legoguy : I think that might be because you are not using xorg 6.8.0-r2 but can you confirm that please.

 

I am indeed using xorg-x11 6.8.0-r2.

----------

## golian

 *Warp4 wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> cd /usr/lib/opengl/
> 
> rm -r nvidia
> ...

 

Big thanks it works   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cyfred

Legoguy: Before you did the manual linking, did the directory /usr/lib/modules/extensions actually exist? Thats basically what im trying to establish, why it failed.

For everyone that is experiencing OpenGL issues, please exit X and do the following

```
emerge -C nvidia-glx

opengl-update xorg-x11

rm -rf /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia

emerge nvidia-glx

restart X
```

As for the mm-sources hacks is it only mm-sources that require the NVIDIA-to-level-4.diff patch to be applied?

----------

## Apexman

 *devsk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> suspend still doesn't work here. I tried various combinations:
> 
> with/without APM and ACPI.
> ...

 

I use XOrg-6.8.0-r1 and -nitro2.

AGPGart must be compiled in! Well, I tried to disable it too - and had black screen after resume. Phenomenally  :Smile: 

Option "NvAgp" "1"

in xorg.conf disables AGPGart, enables NV-AGP

[edit]

And does nothing  :Sad:  Because AGPGart was built in kernel.

The only solution is to disable AGP at all by

Option "NvAgp" "0"

[/edit]

DRM is useless with nVidia cards - disabled

APM disabled

ACPI enabled (I use acpid and power button to hibernate)

APIC is useless with my mobo (nforce2 chipset), disabled even in BIOS.

Preempt the big kernel lock enabled.Last edited by Apexman on Sun Nov 14, 2004 8:47 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## devsk

 *Apexman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I use XOrg-6.8.1-r1 and -nitro2.

 

was that mis-typed or am I missing an ebuild(and a release altogether... :Smile: )?

----------

## Apexman

 *devsk wrote:*   

>  *Apexman wrote:*   
> 
> I use XOrg-6.8.1-r1 and -nitro2. 
> 
> was that mis-typed or am I missing an ebuild(and a release altogether...)?

 

yah...  :Smile:  6.8.0-r1...

The digits "6.8.1" was in my head because of xorg.freedesktop.org. Sorry   :Embarassed: 

----------

## devsk

Ok, I finally got it working. culprits? 

1.) Under ACPI, CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER should NOT be set.

2.) APIC has to be disabled too.

Thanks a lot Apexman, you rock!!

PS: did you notice that gnome-settings-daemon gets killed during resume?

----------

## Apexman

 *devsk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.) Under ACPI, CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER should NOT be set.
> 
> 

 

Hmm, it's enabled in my config. But this may be hardware-related situaton, I think.

 *devsk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: did you notice that gnome-settings-daemon gets killed during resume?

 

No, on my system it's running wih the same PID, as before hibernation.   :Rolling Eyes:   gnome-2.8 (control-center-2.8.0)

----------

## sl70

cyfred said:

 *Quote:*   

> For everyone that is experiencing OpenGL issues, please exit X and do the following
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -C nvidia-glx
> ...

 

I followed these instructions but UT2004 still gives me the openGL library can't be loaded message.   :Sad: 

----------

## fro5tbite

hmm.. i couldnt get it to work   :Crying or Very sad:   i tried all the possible solutions above, none of them work..

it compiles everything fine.. it hung on starting kde, during the splash screen...

it just sits there.. nothing happen...

change back to 1.0.6111-r3 now, until it is stable...   :Sad: 

btw im using  2.6.9-ck1 and xorg-6.8.0-r1

----------

## cyfred

fro5tbite and sl70 what cards are you guys using?

----------

## Avenger902

I am currently using the nitro2 sources and I am getting the kbuild error when trying to emerge the new drivers... anyone know a way around this?

----------

## Anderon

[deleted[Last edited by Anderon on Mon Nov 08, 2004 9:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anderon

I have tried every solution listed so far, but I still have the same problem;

After I hit "startx", X will start up but stop at the Nvidia splash screen.

I have a GeForce 4 MX 440 (with 128 megs of RAM).  I am using the most current Xorg, on a Stage 1 install, NPTL-Enabled, and 2.6.9 kernel.

I am not getting any errors in dmesg, or the Xorg log.  In fact, the mouse pointer still moves around, and on some occasions I can see the Enlightenment themed mouse pointer.  Notably, I have also tried it with twm, and got the same result.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Anderon

----------

## cyfred

Anderon is that happening to you across both 6111-r3 and 6629?

----------

## gungholady

 *Anderon wrote:*   

> I have tried every solution listed so far, but I still have the same problem;
> 
> After I hit "startx", X will start up but stop at the Nvidia splash screen.
> 
> I have a GeForce 4 MX 440 (with 128 megs of RAM).  I am using the most current Xorg, on a Stage 1 install, NPTL-Enabled, and 2.6.9 kernel.
> ...

 

See the following thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1738661#1738661

----------

## Anderon

 *cyfred wrote:*   

> Anderon is that happening to you across both 6111-r3 and 6629?

 

No, the 6111-r3 drivers worked fine...

Anderon

----------

## Anderon

 *gungholady wrote:*   

>  *Anderon wrote:*   I have tried every solution listed so far, but I still have the same problem;
> 
> After I hit "startx", X will start up but stop at the Nvidia splash screen.
> 
> I have a GeForce 4 MX 440 (with 128 megs of RAM).  I am using the most current Xorg, on a Stage 1 install, NPTL-Enabled, and 2.6.9 kernel.
> ...

 

So, in short, a lot of people are having this problem, and a solution (as of yet) doesn't exist.

Well...I've had phenomenal luck with drivers for Linux so far...perhaps it is my turn to pay the piper and be stuck waiting for a driver...

Anderon

----------

## fro5tbite

im using riva tnt2

----------

## Illissius

@people getting OpenGL problems starting games: if you're using composite, add Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" to the device section of xorg.conf.

----------

## bennettp

No problems here: i'm using fx5200, 2.6.9-gentoo-r1, no preempt, 4k stacks, ntpl, xorg-6.7.0

ET seems a bit smoother when there's 25+ people in the server.

----------

## Tronil

 *Illissius wrote:*   

> @people getting OpenGL problems starting games: if you're using composite, add Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" to the device section of xorg.conf.

 

If this doesn't work try using

```
LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so.1 ut2004
```

This fixed my problems with Doom 3 and UT 2004

----------

## dashnu

 *Tronil wrote:*   

>  *Illissius wrote:*   @people getting OpenGL problems starting games: if you're using composite, add Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" to the device section of xorg.conf. 
> 
> If this doesn't work try using
> 
> ```
> ...

 

shouldn't revdep-rebuild fix this (does not in my case)...   any real fix to this ?

----------

## firephoto

6629 doesn't seem to work on the P3 box with a riva tnt2. The module loads, kdm starts, nvidia splash shows, the login window appears with only the user icon visible and the rest still having the nvidia splash covering it or behind it like it's partially transparent. I can type in my passwd and kde starts but it looks the same, moust over the text in dialogs will make it visible (like a right click menu) but some things are missing or transparent and it's really slow. Composite is not enabled and I disabled renderaccell too with no change. I changed my kernel and removed agp support and there was no difference using the nvidia agp. The P3 is on an intel 440BX/ZX/DX mobo (dell).

I just went back to the 6611 drivers since that box doesn't need any performance boosts in the video really.

----------

## bennettp

A quick suggestion for those having problems with TNT-based cards:

In /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-*/README.gz, there is "APPENDIX H: TNT SPECIFIC ISSUES", with a few suggestions. I hope this helps.

----------

## devast

Same problem here. Kernel module builds fine, then startx => nvidia logo => X server kill  :Sad:  no error log, nothing. btw i use fx5900 and 6111 just works fine.

----------

## devast

Okey, now 61.11 does not work neither. The same problem as above  :Sad:  Any ideas ?

----------

## gungholady

 *bennettp wrote:*   

> A quick suggestion for those having problems with TNT-based cards:
> 
> In /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-*/README.gz, there is "APPENDIX H: TNT SPECIFIC ISSUES", with a few suggestions. I hope this helps.

 

I've never figured out what to use to read these .gz files.

----------

## Lasker

 *gungholady wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've never figured out what to use to read these .gz files.

 

Midnight Commander ('emerge mc' and also call it with 'mc') for instance.

----------

## codergeek42

 *gungholady wrote:*   

>  *bennettp wrote:*   A quick suggestion for those having problems with TNT-based cards:
> 
> In /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-*/README.gz, there is "APPENDIX H: TNT SPECIFIC ISSUES", with a few suggestions. I hope this helps. 
> 
> I've never figured out what to use to read these .gz files.

 I like less.:

```
# emerge less

# less /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-<version>/README.gz
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## cptmorgan

cptmorgan@thebigone cptmorgan $ glxgears

37554 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7510.800 FPS

42731 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8546.200 FPS

42701 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8540.200 FPS

42735 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8547.000 FPS

Geforce FX5900 Ultra..... about 300 fps faster than from last release. glxgears doesnt really prove anything does it ? Its nothing like a 3dmarks test if your familiar with them.

----------

## Lasker

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

>  *gungholady wrote:*    *bennettp wrote:*   A quick suggestion for those having problems with TNT-based cards:
> 
> In /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-*/README.gz, there is "APPENDIX H: TNT SPECIFIC ISSUES", with a few suggestions. I hope this helps. 
> 
> I've never figured out what to use to read these .gz files. I like less.:
> ...

 

There's also zless. I didn't know that simple less (meanwhile?) is also able to read .gz-files.

----------

## codergeek42

 *Lasker wrote:*   

> There's also zless. I didn't know that simple less (meanwhile?) is also able to read .gz-files.

 It can read gzipped files just fine, afaict....

----------

## yoyo

[quote="Lasker"] *codergeek42 wrote:*   

>  *gungholady wrote:*    *bennettp wrote:*   
> 
> I've never figured out what to use to read these .gz files. I like less.:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

And what about man ??    :Rolling Eyes: 

```
man /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-<version>/README.gz
```

----------

## gungholady

Thanks for all the tips on .gz files.

Edit:

I discovered I had already used this to get my TNT2 card working when I first started using Linux. So this is no help with the problems with the new version of nvidia.

----------

## handsomepete

Just out of curiousity - for the folks the driver is working for, if you switch back to a console do you have 10 foot tall console fonts?

----------

## bienchen

OK,

how do I install with this ebuild?

hth,

bienchen

----------

## firephoto

It's working great with my FX5600, no problems that I can find but my FPS in glxgears didn't go up but I believe this is due to some setting in my xorg.conf or somewhere. I didn't get a fps change with glxgears even when I upgraded from a 4x-agp Athlon1800 to this 8x-agp Athlon64-3000. I have dual displays so that could be one of the reasons.

I haven't tried again with the riva tnt2 card so if someone gets it working with it I'd be interested in what the solution is.

----------

## Lasker

 *handsomepete wrote:*   

> Just out of curiousity - for the folks the driver is working for, if you switch back to a console do you have 10 foot tall console fonts?

 

For me the new drivers didn't change anything. No improvements, but, fortunately also no drawbacks.

Btw, I can't see how the nvidia drivers could change the console-fonts.

Your console is available even when the nvidia module isn't loaded.

----------

## r3pek

i have been using the new drivers since i post the ebuilds here.

i have a FX 5950 Ultra with changed BIOS to get mo.re frequency, kernel g-d-s-2.6.9-r3, NPTLOnly.

```
r3pek@Trinity r3pek $ glxgears

45111 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9022.200 FPS

48277 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9655.400 FPS

48336 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9667.200 FPS

48292 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9658.400 FPS

47833 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9566.600 FPS

```

performance boost of 1100+

----------

## Illissius

 *handsomepete wrote:*   

> Just out of curiousity - for the folks the driver is working for, if you switch back to a console do you have 10 foot tall console fonts?

 

You can switch back to a console? Consider yourself lucky. If I do so the screen just powers off and I have to switch back to the vt with X in it. It's been this way with any nVidia driver I've tried.

----------

## Lasker

Some times ago I used framebuffer console and I had several random freezes when switching back to console.

Since I like playing roguelike games on Linux console which are looking so much better in original console,

I don't use framebuffer anymore. No problems since then. I'm under the impression that framebuffer is

quite common. It's probably the cause of your trouble, too?

----------

## cyfred

Console font issues have existed in the past for me, but that was before I even know what an ebuild was (well sort of); thats like 44** for anyone playing at home.

In regards to it with the new drivers, doesnt happen, running the same video card as I was then, so im ruling out it being a card implemented problem, i more blame it on framebuffer / agp drivers.

EDIT : 2.6.10_rc1-mm4 supposedly has the patch reversed, allowing it to work (haven't checked this myself though).

----------

## Frogblast

Anyone having console problems should try adding

Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "TV"

to their xorg.conf.

If it helps, please post in bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=29336

----------

## Headrush

 *handsomepete wrote:*   

> Just out of curiousity - for the folks the driver is working for, if you switch back to a console do you have 10 foot tall console fonts?

 

No problems here on my Geforce FX5900.

Did see a 5% increase in frames on glxgears. 

Haven't noticed any problems yet.

----------

## John5788

FX5900XT here and drivers are doing wonders for me. so much improvement in doom3 and ut2004

----------

## ben_h

Awesome new drivers. Gave me a nice speed boost:

```
foo ~ $ glxgears

7636 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1527.200 FPS

8824 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1764.800 FPS

8694 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1738.800 FPS

8822 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1764.400 FPS

foo ~ $
```

Hey, it's a GF4 MX and I can use all the boosts I can get.  :Wink: 

Cheers nVidia!

Also, 

 *Quote:*   

> Just out of curiousity - for the folks the driver is working for, if you switch back to a console do you have 10 foot tall console fonts?

 No such issues here. Sorry  :Smile: 

----------

## theprog

I've got an FX5200 with a 2.4G Celeron on XOrg 6.8.0 and vanilla 2.6.9.

Before, I was getting ~150 fps with glxgears with direct rendering... (6111)

I've always had problems with it in XOrg... HW acceleration was on, but

fps was horrible.

Now, I'm getting 800-1100 fps, which is much better considering the thing is a PCI video card.

I've not had any problems whatsoever with them yet.

Console switching is fine, even with vesafb and gensplash.

----------

## ppc52776

i have some problem

kernel: linux-2.6.10-rc1-mm1

i can't modprobe nvidia

```

#dmesg

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_device_add

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_destroy

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_device_remove

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_create

```

----------

## firephoto

 *ppc52776 wrote:*   

> i have some problem
> 
> kernel: linux-2.6.10-rc1-mm1
> 
> i can't modprobe nvidia
> ...

 

That kernel won't work, you need a non mm kernel or the new mm4 (look above, cyfred said something about it).

----------

## ashtophet

About the trouble with mplayer, i solved it, and things worked fine. Time after that, things were wrong again and i have to do the stuff to solve it.

Someone is suffering this behaivour, too? Any tip to solve it?

thanX

----------

## yoyo

 *ben_h wrote:*   

> Awesome new drivers. Gave me a nice speed boost:
> 
> ```
> foo ~ $ glxgears
> 
> ...

 

I'm very very interested by your config : my GF4 MX gives me about 800FPS with glxgears in 1280x1024 ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Some infos about my conf : *Quote:*   

> nvclock --info
> 
> NVClock v0.7
> 
> -- General info --
> ...

  and  *Quote:*   

> glxinfo 
> 
> direct rendering: Yes
> 
> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
> ...

  also  *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge
> 
> Host Bridge:     Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface
> 
> Fast Writes:     Supported
> ...

 

I'm running with a 2.6.8-nitro6 but got same results with 2.6.9-nitro/cko/love ...

Maybe my kernel conf and/or my xorg conf (ebuild xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1, last stable) ...

Thanks for helps (and sorry for my poor english   :Mr. Green:  ).

----------

## codezero

emerged the new nvidia drivers....

when i try to start X (startx   :Smile:  ) i get an error   :Confused: 

dmesg:

```

NVRM: client supports wrong rm api version!!

NVRM:    aborting to avoid catastrophe!

```

What is this??

----------

## FGA

 *codezero wrote:*   

> emerged the new nvidia drivers....
> 
> when i try to start X (startx   ) i get an error  
> 
> dmesg:
> ...

 

I'm using the same kernel as you (2.6.9-nitro2) and I also got these errors. I hope it will be fixed on the next nitro release.

----------

## codezero

Also what i have to mention is that i have 2 directory's where the modules are loaded from   :Question:   :

```
/lib/modules/2.6.9-nitro2y/
```

and 

```
/lib/modules/2.6.9-nitro2/
```

the nvidia module (nvidia.ko --> /video/nvdia.ko) is located in the 2nd directory (2.6.9-nitro2), and the rest of the modules are located in 2.6.9-nitro2y.

Anyone knows why?

----------

## codergeek42

Make sure CONFIG_LOCALVERSION is not set (not even to 'n').

```
root@peter-computer /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-rc1-ck1 # grep LOCALVERSION .config

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""
```

----------

## codezero

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION is set to "y"

What does it do?

----------

## codergeek42

 *codezero wrote:*   

> CONFIG_LOCALVERSION is set to "y"
> 
> What does it do?

 It adds that extra 'y' to the kernel version name (2.6.9-nitro2y instead of 2.6.9-nitro2). I'm not sure why it's in there...

----------

## codezero

i see you had the problem too   :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=223977

so i just have to change it to CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="" in .config?

and then recompile the kernel ...

ok, Thanks!

----------

## DaMouse

 *Gavrila wrote:*   

> Is it normal that If glxgears is on foreground then my fps rate is 3000.00 and if I put the window in background it is 11000.000(like 4 times more) ???
> 
> If not what could it be?
> 
> I'm on latest nitro, with nvidia GEFORCE 4 TI 4200

 

If it isn't in foreground it isn't actually doing anything is it now? If it's in the background it doesn't have to spend time rendering to the screen  :Razz: 

-DaMouse

----------

## grant.mcdorman

 *DaMouse wrote:*   

>  *Gavrila wrote:*   Is it normal that If glxgears is on foreground then my fps rate is 3000.00 and if I put the window in background it is 11000.000(like 4 times more) ??? 
> 
> If it isn't in foreground it isn't actually doing anything is it now? If it's in the background it doesn't have to spend time rendering to the screen 
> 
> -DaMouse

 You should try resizing the glxgears window too. Results are quite impressive when you make it as small as possible  :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## rcxAsh

Hmm... now.. is it just me.. but everytime I decide to try out the latest nVidia driver (anything higher than the 4X and 5X versions... my glxgears scores always drop.  

Since I'm seeing everything reporting performance improvements... I really wonder.. what gives?  My computer and video card aren't the newest.. but why the drop?  

IIRC, the days of the 2.4 kernel and 44.XX.XX drivers gave me around 900 - 1000FPS in glxgears.  Now with these drivers (and almost any other 66XX driver), glxgears' FPS drops by about 300 - 500 FPS.  That is just unreasonable.  I always get a little disappointed and confused when this happens.  Why the big drop?  

My card is the PCI version of the GeForce 4 MX440 64MB..  Processor is Pentium 3, 733MHz...

----------

## dice

Upgraded to 6629 and startx just gives a black screen.  If I try switching to a different console or ctrl+alt+bkspc it's still black.  I can give it the three finger salute and the system reboots fine.  This is on 2.6.9-mm1 with xorg 6.8.0-r1 and a 6800GT.

Comparing the Xorg log files I can see that the session which gave me the black screen stopped here:

```
 (**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

 (--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

 (--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD2000000

```

Whereas when using 6111 (which works) it continues on:

```
 (**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

 (--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

 (--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD2000000

 (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce 6800 GT

 (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.40.02.15.01

 (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

etc...
```

Any ideas?

----------

## ashtophet

 *galiza_ceive wrote:*   

> About the trouble with mplayer, i solved it, and things worked fine. Time after that, things were wrong again and i have to do the stuff to solve it.
> 
> Someone is suffering this behaivour, too? Any tip to solve it?
> 
> 

 

by now, i've solved it, better, i avoid the problem this way: --> USE="-opengl" emerge -pv mplayer <-- cuz i don't like to be doing an --> kill X ; emerge -C nvidia-glx ; rm -rf /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia ; emerge nvidia-glx ; opengl-update nvidia <-- again and again (even without restarting X things stop going on well).

----------

## cyfred

A couple of patches have gone into the tree in the last 24 hours or so... if you are experiencing errors, try syncing up your tree and then remerging nvidia-kernel (there was not revision bump).

----------

## Dimez

 *dice wrote:*   

> Upgraded to 6629 and startx just gives a black screen.  If I try switching to a different console or ctrl+alt+bkspc it's still black.  I can give it the three finger salute and the system reboots fine.  This is on 2.6.9-mm1 with xorg 6.8.0-r1 and a 6800GT.
> 
> Comparing the Xorg log files I can see that the session which gave me the black screen stopped here:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Try to ENABLE agpgart in kernel and

---cut xorg.conf---

...

Option "NvAGP" "1"

...

---xorg.conf---

in dmesg are:

NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!

But it works for me   :Shocked: 

----------

## dashnu

 *cyfred wrote:*   

> A couple of patches have gone into the tree in the last 24 hours or so... if you are experiencing errors, try syncing up your tree and then remerging nvidia-kernel (there was not revision bump).

 

Does this fix the " LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so.1 ut2004 "  stuff or is that something different.

----------

## dice

 *Dimez wrote:*   

> Try to ENABLE agpgart in kernel and
> 
> ---cut xorg.conf---
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Thanks for the suggestion, but it didn't work for me.  I also tried syncing up and using the newest version but that was a no-go as well.

----------

## cyfred

 *init-zero wrote:*   

>  *cyfred wrote:*   A couple of patches have gone into the tree in the last 24 hours or so... if you are experiencing errors, try syncing up your tree and then remerging nvidia-kernel (there was not revision bump). 
> 
> Does this fix the " LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so.1 ut2004 "  stuff or is that something different.

 

Well to be honest ive never had GL library problems, so I cant really say. Though I should say that nvidia-kernel patches relate to the nvidia kernel module, not to your GLX (ie nvidia-glx) libraries.

Mostly the patchs are for more a hardware support / kernel support nature.

----------

## benguru

Hi, I just upgraded, and have some problems. Sorry if this was answered earlier... hard to browse the forums in links. I upgraded nvidia-kernel, and nvidia-glx and rebooted. Then i tried to modprobe nvidia, and got the error:

```
 FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.9-nitro1/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format 
```

 As it says in the error, i use the nitro kernel, 2.6.9-1. I hope you can help, thanks.

----------

## brianm

```
xpc_tux ~ # glxgears

73933 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14786.600 FPS

73827 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14765.400 FPS

73951 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14790.200 FPS

73788 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14757.600 FPS

72857 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14571.400 FPS

```

Just upgraded from ATi to Nvidia.

Couldn't be happier.

----------

## HydroSan

Just for fun I did the opening sequence of Doom III on my computer using the 6111 and these new ones.

I noticed in the old drivers:

(Specs: AthlonXP 2500+, 1GB DDR400, 120GB Hard Drive *XFS*, GeForceFX 5600 256MB, 2.6.9-gentoo-r3.)

800x600

Medium settings

Opening sequence (show fps): hovered around 21 frames per second.

New drivers:

Same settings

Opening sequence: hovered around 32 frames per second.

----------

## brianm

Just did doom3 timedemo:

1st run:    51.2 fps

2nd run:   61.3 fps

aweseome.

----------

## linuxalien

 *benguru wrote:*   

> Hi, I just upgraded, and have some problems. Sorry if this was answered earlier... hard to browse the forums in links. I upgraded nvidia-kernel, and nvidia-glx and rebooted. Then i tried to modprobe nvidia, and got the error:
> 
> ```
>  FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.9-nitro1/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format 
> ```
> ...

 

I got the same error:

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.7-mm6/video/nvidia.ko): Invalidmodule format

Mine is the mm-sources kernel as you can see.  This is with 6629 kernel and even unemerging it and going with 6111 produces the same error now.  I'm going to emerge sync and I'll see if that fixes it. Nope, no fixy, it's still tricky nasty hobbitsez!  Damn...now going back to 6111 doesn't work.  Might it have to do with the fact that I emerged the 6629 kernel with /usr/src/linux pointing to another kernel that wasn't even compiled?  I tried unemerging it but nothing works.  I even switch the simlink back to the 2.6.7. Any ideas?  I even deleted /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia after unemerging. 

Joe

----------

## okram

I had the same problem and realised it was nothing to do with new nvidia driver but with changes in hotplug. hotplug now no longer autoloads modules at boot. emerge coldplug and 

```
rc-update add coldplug boot
```

 and then you should be all set again.

For your current session, just 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

 and you should be all set.

----------

## linuxalien

 *okram wrote:*   

> I had the same problem and realised it was nothing to do with new nvidia driver but with changes in hotplug. hotplug now no longer autoloads modules at boot. emerge coldplug and 
> 
> ```
> rc-update add coldplug boot
> ```
> ...

 

I tried that but it didn't work.  I get the same error.  Hmmm It sucks to be me.  I guess eventually I'll have to re-do my kernel or even the whole install.  Thanks though!

Joe

PS If anyone has any ideas, I'm all ears!

----------

## linuxalien

emerge -C linux-headers

emerge linux26-headers

USE="nptl" emerge glibc

I found some info on this in another thread. First off, by going from my 2.6.7 mm sources kernel to a 2.6.9 dev kernel, I was able to modprobe the nvidia driver.  However, I was getting the error:

Could not load OpenGL library

History:

Exiting due to error

-----

So, I did the first stuff I mentioned, and what do ya know, emerge -C linux-headers starts unemerging the headers from a 2.4 kernel.  

Ok, with the 2.6.9-r4 dev kernel, and the things mentioned previously, I've been playing UT2k4 and Doom3 without a problem.

Joe

----------

## s56vpe

Are there any speed improvements for older cards?

I have a ti4200 and play AA most of the time.

Peter

----------

## dashnu

 *s56vpe wrote:*   

> Are there any speed improvements for older cards?
> 
> I have a ti4200 and play AA most of the time.
> 
> Peter

 

I have heard both good and bad things with the new drivers and old cards. You may want to just give It a shot..  BTW.. We need some more AA players see my sig  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MaDDeePee

Well, i also have to report an error!

Im Using a Geforce 3Ti500(AGP) together with a RivaTNT(PCI) for multimonitor with xinerama.

Using the new driver, the screen from the PCI RivaTNT "snears" (dont know correct english word sorry) - i could paint with the mouse pointer and so on(..) I hope you guys understand me correctly...hehe

Does anybody here have a solution for this problem?

2.6.9-r4

----------

## discowombat

I'll add my satisfied testimony...

My performance has improved insanely on my 5200 in doom3, I used to get not much more than 10 fps, down to 6 or so when there was more action, which is practically unplayable.  This was after all the tweaks and such i could find, on the minimum quality settings.  After upgrading to the new driver, I average 30-50 fps and have not dropped below 20 in the midst of the action.

I'm quite surprised that just the new driver would quadruple my performance.    At least for one game, anyways.  UT2004 really seems to be running smoother too, but I don't have any numbers to prove it.

----------

## MaDDeePee

Yes, newer cards now a very improved but for the cost of compatibility to older cards...

----------

## tbg

glxgears dropped from about 16500 fps to 14500 with this latest driver on my Quadro 3400 (ridiculously expensive graphics card the goverment buys for me).

I'm trying to figure out why xvideo is broken and backed off the driver to 6111 and my gears FPS is back up to 16500.

I will probably post this as a separate topic anyway, but everyone says "if you have Composite enabled, do this" (it supposedly is known to break xvideo now), but

how does one enable or disable Composite X?  I have been looking all over the world wide web for this information.  :Smile: 

----------

## MaDDeePee

LoL....

How about resizing glxgears?

Are you wondering about changing results at different sizes?

DONT USE GLXGEARS AS BENCHMARK!!!!

```
bash-2.05b$ glxgears

13585 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2717.000 FPS

14690 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2938.000 FPS

40402 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8080.400 FPS

49903 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9980.600 FPS

48127 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9625.400 FPS

42163 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8432.600 FPS

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

bash-2.05b$

```

----------

## tbg

no it's running the same size gears on the same size resolution display - I would have thought I had changed something else but I see the performance go UP after reinstalling the old driver...

----------

## FGA

 *MaDDeePee wrote:*   

> LoL....
> 
> How about resizing glxgears?
> 
> Are you wondering about changing results at different sizes?
> ...

 

Try DOOM3 at 640x480, and then 1280x1024, do you see different fps? It's the same  :Wink: 

----------

## tbg

how exactly do I run doom? I have emerged it and my user account is in the games group...

edit: okay, I think what people mean is doom3-demo?  I am emerging that now...

----------

## tbg

I emerged doom3-demo on my Athlon 1800 last night - it ran like molasses.  utter torture.  I am emerging it now on my high-end machine at work right now - how exactly do I get an FPS measurement from doom3?

----------

## WL(inux)

is there a way to fix the poblem with the Nvidia Module "taints kernel" ???

My Problem with newest Nvidia Module & GLX

```

modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r11/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

/var/log/messages:

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia: Unknown symbol _smp_processor_id
```

Kernel:  2.6.7-gentoo-r11

nvidia-kernel: 1.0.6629-r1

nvidia-glx: 1.0.6629

opengl-update: 1.8.2

Hardware: Geforce 4 Ti 4400

----------

## WL(inux)

there is more info @ /var/log/messages if modprobing

```
nvidia: Unknown symbol _smp_processor_id
```

What did i wrong in/with my Kernel?

# grep SMP /usr/src/linux/.config

```
CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set
```

----------

## WL(inux)

Upps ... found a solution -

Go to: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=268416

----------

## PiniHadad

 *cyfred wrote:*   

> EDIT : 2.6.10_rc1-mm4 supposedly has the patch reversed, allowing it to work (haven't checked this myself though).

 

Has anyone confirmed this?

----------

## russianpirate

got a geforce 2 mx440

and the kernel module loads, but the X extension doesnt, it says my GLX extension (libGL.so.1) is not found, althought i updated with opengl-update nvidia.. and installed everything correctly

anyone has a solution?   :Confused: 

----------

## HRH_H_Crab

doesnt work for me.

running xorg with composite. 

geforce 440mx.

i get the nvidia logo with a cursor. if i switch the screen away from x and back, i get a black screen with cursor and some garbage in the top left corner.

if i put "NvAgp" "1" or "3" in xorg.conf, it makes no difference.

if i put "NvAgp" "2" the screen switches from Nvidia logo to gdm background (sounds good right?) but then i get the gnome splash drawn on top of the gdm background and it all locks up and goes to hell.

ive done some googling for "nvidia 6629 geforce 440MX" and i found a thread on nvnews.net where a guy called "Xander" who claims to work for nvidia seems to imply that this is a known problem, and that owners of older cards have no choice but to revert to an older driver, and wait for a newer driver to fix this.

i only hope that nvidia /do/ try and fix this problem with future releases...

----------

## JuddRogers

 *HRH_H_Crab wrote:*   

> doesnt work for me.
> 
> running xorg with composite. 
> 
> geforce 440mx.
> ...

 

I had the same problem. Reverting nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx and all seems well again.

I have a Nvidia motherboard (Nforce2 or whatever it is called) and am using the built-in display chip which is equivalent to a geforce 440mx.

Dang.

Here is the link to the Nvidia page on the 6629 driver:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-6629.html

No mention of a problem in the Readme.

----------

## cuicui

 *JuddRogers wrote:*   

>  *HRH_H_Crab wrote:*   doesnt work for me.
> 
> running xorg with composite. 
> 
> geforce 440mx.
> ...

 

Same for me. I have a Riva TNT2 which works very fine with the v.6111 driver but not with the v.6629. Weird beacause i used to install the 6629 ebuild before it became offical and it had worked at that time!

----------

## Doom0r

I'm also getting the invalid module format problem, using 2.6.10-r5 and 6111-r3 i believe, i'm using an nvidia geforce mx 100/200 which is actually pci and not agp, i have rebuilt the kernel and re-emerged nvidia-kernel several times to no avail, I'm not getting any other errors that i know of

Nvidia module will not load at all, modprobe -f nvidia only leads to a locked up black screen instantly at X start (xorg latest stable as of last night)

I will gladly return any outputs and give anything i haven't a shot in hopes to resolve this

----------

## tcbounce

Hi,

I'm running the latest xorg-x11 with the nvidia driver. I recall using the same ebuild as I have now to build xorg-x11.

I turned of pic,hardened and dll-loader and used vanilla profile with gcc, so I'm pretty sure I don't have dllloader issues. It does say "module loader present" when I start X. 

I'm getting unresolved symbols in fb....... when I start X. I did some googling and in June and August there were posts about Xorg-x11 cvs breaking the nvidia driver. Has it happened again? They plan to do a new release soon with "binary driver compatability" so this issue would be top at of there list.. or am I just doing something wrong. Using links - so I can't cut and past right now, but I'll pu thte logs on a website soon. 

Cheers,

Luke

----------

## tcbounce

since I've done my re-installation I haven't had much luck. Before I had 3000 fps in glx gears now I get between 300 and 10 (yes it fluculates!) 

I'll let you know when I find the fix, this new driver is meant to give a performance boost but something's gone wrong here  :Razz: 

Amd64 and Nvidia GeForce 440MX

----------

## Decibels

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> Make sure CONFIG_LOCALVERSION is not set (not even to 'n').
> 
> ```
> root@peter-computer /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-rc1-ck1 # grep LOCALVERSION .config
> 
> ...

 

Just ran into that myself. Gave me nvidia problems. I answered yes when doing oldconfig, but didn't think they would screw up something that a lot of programs look for.  Was just getting ready to recompile the kernel, but thought would look here first and this confirmed my suspicions.

So to reiterate: Don't set in .config --> general setup --> local version - append to kernel release (NEW)    option in the kernel.

It will screw up your system.

Not sure what it is good for. But here is DSD's explaination was to why doing a 'make oldconfig' isn't always a good idea:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_LOCALVERSION (introduced in linux 2.6.9) - this allows you to choose something to add to your version string. so setting this as "-dsd" would give me a "2.6.9-dsd" kernel. the problem was that the thousands of "make oldconfig" users interpreted this as a y/n/m question and produced kernels such as 2.6.9-gentoo-r1n (notice the added 'n')
> 
> at the time, portage did not support localversion, so when installing external modules (e.g. nvidia-kernel, ati-drivers) it installed them to /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo/ and as such, modprobe couldnt find them, so thousands of oldconfig users filed bugs about nvidia being broken / a random y being appended to kernel string / etc. nobody who used menuconfig experienced this.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=273205&highlight=localversion

Still, don't need it, so going to make sure it is blank.

----------

## tcbounce

How can naming of the kernel binary and modules path affect nvidia performance???

I don't have that enabled anyway  :Razz: 

Luke

----------

## Decibels

I didn't keep it very long to highly investigate it. You would have thought it wouldn't have mattered if I remember what saw correctly.

Nvidia looks for the /usr/src/linux-version for you kernel build, it had a 'y' appended to the end of it, but if remember right it also appended one after the /lib/modules/kernel-version (yep, still there cause I didn't delete it after recompiled) (ie. 2.6.10-gentoo-r6y).  Also noticed when typed in 'uname -r' it had a 'y' appended after it.

So with everything having the same name, you would have thought it didn't matter. I guess somewhere in there that the programmer didn't think about it doesn't have the 'y' (or 'n' or if you actually gave it a extension name)  after it.  

The weirdest thing is there is a /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6y/video/nvidia.ko . So I would say it did build correctly. Why when trying to startx it didn't work? I have nvidia set to load in my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 so it should have loaded like normal. But after several reboot attempts there was no nvidia devices in /dev . The only thing didn't do was 'modprobe nvidia' didn't think about it cause rebooted several times and it is set to load at boot.

Or ??, I just know for some reason it doesn't/didn't work. So changed localversion to blank, recompiled and everything is back up and working.

----------

## mijenix

Hi

does anyone why nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r2 doesn't compile with 2.6.11-rc2?

I get this error message: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=283986

--Mathias

----------

## thecrazyperson_ws

I have a hacked localversion, and the NVIDIA drivers work for me...

```
warren@Tidus ~ $ uname -r

2.6.10-nitro4-mm-Tidus
```

wonder what's going on with everybody else?

----------

## Decibels

Ya, I would like to know also. Well, might try it again here soon and see if can figure out

if it was something I did wrong.

Probably be busy for awhile though, just put nptl in and recompiling. Then going to have

to rebuild the entire toolkit several times. So don't dare reboot to a new kernel during that.   :Laughing: 

----------

## xeonburn

```

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.10-rc3-love1/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol pgd_offset_k_is_obsolete

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.10-rc3-love1/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol pgd_offset_is_obsolete 
```

I am getting this error using the latest kernel and glx... anyone know what I have to do to fix it?

----------

## ibliss

 *Frogblast wrote:*   

> Anyone having console problems should try adding
> 
> Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "TV"
> 
> to their xorg.conf.
> ...

 

i was wondering, does this actually makes using the tv-out unusable? oh well, let's try it and find out  :Smile: 

----------

